# Is Corsair Graphite 600t White available anywhere in Mumbai?



## snakenobi (Jan 19, 2012)

Please mention Phone number and Price if you know


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2012)

^^ get it from here 

Shop Address: M/s.E-Lounge, Simlim Square, Shop No. 306, 3rd Floor, D.B. Marg, Lamington Road, Grant Road (East), Mumbai - 400007

Telephone Nos. – +91-22-23890087 / 09820972852 / 9223228195

here's the link 

Corsair Graphite Series 600T Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## snakenobi (Jan 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ get it from here
> 
> Shop Address: M/s.E-Lounge, Simlim Square, Shop No. 306, 3rd Floor, D.B. Marg, Lamington Road, Grant Road (East), Mumbai - 400007
> 
> ...



thats a black one and that too priced 2000-3000 over its price

anyways i got it from someplace else


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ Congrats 

BTW, care to share the Shop name + location and exact price - it might be helpful to others


----------

